# Nvidia Geforce 8200m?



## starscream613 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi i just got a new laptop for my birthday that has an Nvidia Geforce 8200m graphics card and a lot of the games i play lag quite a lot.....Ive read online that of course this is not the best of cards but i was wondering if somehow i could change my card settings to get the most out of it for gaming, any ideas?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Whats your laptop model and make? Most you can't get a new video card.


----------



## starscream613 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a HP Compaq Presario CQ50


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Theres not really much you can do to up it's performance , laptops really are not built to play video games.


----------



## starscream613 (Apr 6, 2009)

gahh! alright thanks. i should just like save up for a desktop or somthing? i heard that the VooDoo envy is a good laptop fpr gaming though


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

There honestly and truly does not exist any GOOD gaming laptops. There far to expensive for what they are , and the gpu's are too powerful to be installed in laptops so they frequently overheat or burn out. I always try to tell members

"Buy a laptop if you need a computer that is portable , and buy a desktop for games."

But yes a desktop would be the smarter solution. Stay away from oem's like voodoo , alienware , dell , compaq , ect....


----------



## narutodemonkill (Aug 22, 2009)

mmmmm,


----------



## narutodemonkill (Aug 22, 2009)

emosun said:


> There honestly and truly does not exist any GOOD gaming laptops. There far to expensive for what they are , and the gpu's are too powerful to be installed in laptops so they frequently overheat or burn out. I always try to tell members
> 
> "Buy a laptop if you need a computer that is portable , and buy a desktop for games."
> 
> But yes a desktop would be the smarter solution. Stay away from oem's like voodoo , alienware , dell , compaq , ect....




Not really, you can find a notebook with good graphics, I find desktops useless now due to traveling and therre are a lot of desktop replacement notebooks.


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4786505&Sku=F12-150009

check the notebook out above decent price and good graphics.


and this youtube video YouTube - Asus G50Vt GeForce 9800M GS Crysis demo (720p video)
shows how crysis runs on it


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well case and point 800$ is a ripoff for those specs. Not to mention I didn't say the performance was lacking , I said there poorly designed and frequently overheat.

Not to mention you would dump 800$ into a laptop which is more likely to get broken or stolen and not be upgradeable. While an 800$ desktop would be faster , safer in your house , and be upgradeable as time passes.


----------



## narutodemonkill (Aug 22, 2009)

emosun said:


> Well case and point 800$ is a ripoff for those specs. Not to mention I didn't say the performance was lacking , I said there poorly designed and frequently overheat.
> 
> Not to mention you would dump 800$ into a laptop which is more likely to get broken or stolen and not be upgradeable. While an 800$ desktop would be faster , safer in your house , and be upgradeable as time passes.



Not all of them are poorly designed + what if you want to go on vacation or just travel a lot desktops would be useless...ex. you want to play l4d on a boring plane ride...a laptop would be perfect. But yes if you do not travel much or do not care about portability obviously a desktop or a cheaper choise a console would be ideal. Also 800$ is actually a really good price for those specs on a laptop. In the future I see desktops becoming obsolete.



If you want to go all out http://www.alienware.com/products/notebook-computers.aspx these are the best gaming laptops out there. The prices for the bare minimum are not that bad, but once you start upgrading to quadcore etc. the prices really sky rocket.


----------



## narutodemonkill (Aug 22, 2009)

narutodemonkill said:


> Not all of them are poorly designed + what if you want to go on vacation or just travel a lot desktops would be useless...ex. you want to play l4d on a boring plane ride...a laptop would be perfect. But yes if you do not travel much or do not care about portability obviously a desktop or a cheaper choise a console would be ideal. Also 800$ is actually a really good price for those specs on a laptop. In the future I see desktops becoming obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go all out http://www.alienware.com/products/notebook-computers.aspx these are the best gaming laptops out there. The prices for the bare minimum are not that bad, but once you start upgrading to quadcore etc. the prices really sky rocket.


 Only down sides I heard of not sure if they are true but some of these are heavy and low battery life 1 hour and 49 mins is how long my friends last.


----------



## narutodemonkill (Aug 22, 2009)

emosun said:


> Well case and point 800$ is a ripoff for those specs. Not to mention I didn't say the performance was lacking , I said there poorly designed and frequently overheat.
> 
> Not to mention you would dump 800$ into a laptop which is more likely to get broken or stolen and not be upgradeable. While an 800$ desktop would be faster , safer in your house , and be upgradeable as time passes.




O wow there are external graphics card now for laptops 

YouTube - AMILO Graphic Booster
http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/ati-xgp/Pages/ati-xgp.aspx



so you can have light laptops now long battery life.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

There do exist gaming laptops, like the G50VT (which is very good, I own one), but they are very expensive for the performance given compared to desktops, and they run very hot. A gaming laptop is nice if you're on the go a lot and still want to play games, but they can't compete with desktops on performance and reliability, or bang-for-your-buck. As for external graphics cards, the fact that you need to hook them up to an external monitor completely negates about 90% of the laptop's appeal. I can't lug an LCD monitor with me to the airport, and I can't hook it up in the back of my car. 

The solution? High-bandwidth internet connection and lightweight desktop sharing software. Have your desktop render the game safe at home then send the video and sound data through the internet to your laptop, which displays it like streaming video, and also take data from your controls and send it to the desktop. Only problem is you need a really good internet connection, and there'd probably be a half second lag even if you had a dedicated infiniband connection.


----------



## narutodemonkill (Aug 22, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> There do exist gaming laptops, like the G50VT (which is very good, I own one), but they are very expensive for the performance given compared to desktops, and they run very hot. A gaming laptop is nice if you're on the go a lot and still want to play games, but they can't compete with desktops on performance and reliability, or bang-for-your-buck. As for external graphics cards, the fact that you need to hook them up to an external monitor completely negates about 90% of the laptop's appeal. I can't lug an LCD monitor with me to the airport, and I can't hook it up in the back of my car.
> 
> The solution? High-bandwidth internet connection and lightweight desktop sharing software. Have your desktop render the game safe at home then send the video and sound data through the internet to your laptop, which displays it like streaming video, and also take data from your controls and send it to the desktop. Only problem is you need a really good internet connection, and there'd probably be a half second lag even if you had a dedicated infiniband connection.


You do not need to hook it up to an external monitor, there is a new driver, supporting the internal display too. They are just showing you can now run dual monitors. Right now the technology is new so not a lot of computers have the pci port needed for external graphics so we have to wait.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We shall see. I'd be interested to know their solution for heat dissipation and power supply. Those problems can be bad enough in a desktop computer and are a nightmare in a laptop. If you wanted to use, say, a 4870 as an external card you'd need a dedicated power plug and a lot of fans in the enclosure to cool it off.


----------

